# balloon molly and guppy babies :) (photos!)



## danilykins

My 10g baby tank


balloon molly babies.... like my panty hose trick?? LOL It helps keep babies from getting sucked up into the filter


----------



## J-Pond

Congrats on the fry!!


----------



## fishlover2000

Whats your trick on the fry not getting sucked up. My molly is expecting!?


----------



## danilykins

Get some panty hose and cut off about 3-4 inches off the bottom and slip it over the filter. If it doesn't fit just use a rubber band to make it fit. some use sponges over the filter intake. ITs real cheap way so the babies don't get sucked up  plus the excess food will stick to the panty hose and the babies can "nip" off it.

you can see in the 2nd picture how the hose is just slipped over the filter. Its an intank filter so its rather large, but does the job


----------



## Tailfin

Who drew on the tank lol???


----------



## wltrdragon

depending on your pickup, if you dont have any pantyhose, you could also buy a filter media bag from you local aqaurium store and slip it over the pickup tube as well.


----------

